# Pc aufrüsten



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

hallo

mein pc is ca. 2 jahre alt und viele spiele hängen und der pc wird auch nach ner weile ziemlich laut ... ( war ein fertiger pc den ich mir gekauft habe )

Mir wurde geraten den pc aufzurüsten und nicht wieder einen fertigen zu kaufen , weil das viel billiger wäre .

Spiele eig. nur battlefield ( 2 ) (2142) 

WoW  

und ende 2009-anfang 2010   star Wars the old republic 

Kenn mich mit pc aufrüsten gar nicht aus ... ( werde das wohl von nem profi machen lassen ...)

Wollte euch aber mal fragen was ich brauche 

und wie viel das ca. kosten würde 

 das High end zeug      und das normale 



mfg haggelo


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2009)

_Wieviel kannst du denn maximal ausgeben?

Soll er gleich zusammengebaut werden?

Soll ein Betriebssystem bei sein?_


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieviel kannst du denn maximal ausgeben?
> 
> Soll er gleich zusammengebaut werden?
> 
> Soll ein Betriebssystem bei sein?_



mhhh eig kein betriebssys  


max. eig 1000-2000 euro 


Gleich zusammenbauen versteh ich iwie nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

Vl. doch ein betriebssys .  Vista war schon auf dem pc aufgespielt d.h. ich hab vista nich auf einer cd ...

was kostet denn Vista zurzeit ?


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2009)

_Okay , dann vllt sowas in der Art :]

 Klick mich! 


Natürlich nur ein Beispiel :]



/Edit : Vista dann noch dazu , wäre dann das hier :  Vista! 


_


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2009)

Vista kostet ca. 90 Euro

Und 2000 Euro müssen nicht wirklich sein, außer du hast es so dicke. Für 2000 würdest du nämlich wirklich schon ein Mörderteil bekommen. Auch für die Hälfte gibts schon Highend, was allen Anforderungen locker genügt.


----------



## Davip (11. April 2009)

Wenn das ein 2 Jahre Fertigcomputer war, würde ich nicht aufrüsten sondern neukaufen. Die HWV Zusammenstellung da oben ist gut.


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Vista kostet ca. 90 Euro
> 
> Und 2000 Euro müssen nicht wirklich sein, außer du hast es so dicke. Für 2000 würdest du nämlich wirklich schon ein Mörderteil bekommen. Auch für die Hälfte gibts schon Highend, was allen Anforderungen locker genügt.



Was würde ich denn bekommen wenn ich 500-1000 ausgebe ? 


Ich habe echt überhaupt aber wirklich 0 ahnung was die teile so kosten 

Und was ich brauche um WoW auf max zu spielen ( auch schatten und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Auch schon Rollenspiele die vl. 2010 rauskommen 

Weiß nur nicht was ich brauche ... habe zurzeit das problem ( spiele wow auf max ( auzer schatten ) und es hängt schon leicht , manchmal auch sehr stark )

Und dann is mein PC EXTREM laut wenn ich WoW oder sowas spiele 

denke das es vl. an der cpu liegt oder an der graka weil sie überhitzt oder sowas .


----------



## Davip (11. April 2009)

Das wäre hier der sparsame Weg zum lagfreien WOW. --> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-43790

Für mehr Power dann evtl. den Phenom II X4 940 und eine 4870er. Das wären dann 150€ mehr ca.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2009)

Also, daß was Painschkes dir da oben zusammengestellt hat, ist allererste Sahne und wirklich Highend. Damit spielst du alles, aber wirklich auch alles flüssig. Selbstredend in bester Qualität.

Die Zusammenstellung, welche weiter unten kam, gefällt mir auch sehr gut und reicht im Moment auch aus, um alles zu spielen. Meist sogar mit hohen Einstellungen. Es gibt nur ein paar Spiele, bei denen man mit der zweiten Zusammenstellung zurückstecken müsste.

Das wäre dann sowas wie Crysis und GTAIV zum Beispiel.

Edit: Also, wenn du 1000 Euro löhnen kannst, und die nächsten Jahre gut dabei sein willst, dann der von Painschkess. Abgesehen vom Gehäuse, daß ich potthäßlich finde (@Painschkes: nicht böse gemeint) ist das allererste Sahne.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Zwischenweg wählen. Man könnte die GTX285 durch eine GTX275 ersetzen, die fast genauso schnell ist und 100 Euro biliger. Das würde ich z.b. auf jedenfall machen. Die paar Prozent Mehrleistung einer GTX285 rechtfertigen keine 100 Euro Aufpreis meiner Meinung nach. Dann bist du bei 900 Euro.

Alles andere würde ich aber fast so lassen. Evtl. kannst du noch nen älteren Chipsatz nehmen, der dann vielleicht nochmal so 30 Euro spart, aber das macht den Braten dann auch nicht mehr fett.

Den CPU-Kühler von Painschkes würde ich lassen, wenn es leise sein soll. Allerdings muss dann auch das Gehäuse passen, sprich die Gehäuselüfter. Entweder alles leise, oder garnichts. Zum obigen Gehäuse kann ich nichts sagen, da ich es nicht kenne.


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Das wäre hier der sparsame Weg zum lagfreien WOW. --> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-43790
> 
> Für mehr Power dann evtl. den Phenom II X4 940 und eine 4870er. Das wären dann 150&#8364; mehr ca.



Das sind Grafikkarten oder ? 

Sehe ich richtig das die nur 32 euro kosten Oo? 

Also möchte den pc schon gut aufrüsten und würde wie gesagt bis max 1000-2000 euro gehen 

500-1000 wären besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meint ihr ich soll ihn aufrüsten oder einen neuen (fertigen ) pc kaufen ?

Oder könnt ihr mir mal sagen was das kosten würde wenn ich alles aufrüsten würde damit ich WoW locker auf max spielen kann ?

Soll aber wie gesagt auch etwas halten ... min. bis 2011


----------



## Davip (11. April 2009)

Unter dem Link findest du eine komplette Zusammenstellung. Wenn du aufrüsten willst, musst du erstmal sagen, was du denn überhaupt hast mit deinem Computer. Wenn das Mainboard noch mit P965 oder sogar P35 Chipsatz ist, wäre da schon etwas drin beim Aufrüsten.


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

ah  nehme meinen letzten beitrag zurück .... das ist eine zusammenstellung sehr ich gerade 

dachte das wären alles einzelene graka teile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


würde der pc ( der ganz oben gezeigt wurde ) bis min. 2011 halten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so von der leistung


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Okay , dann vllt sowas in der Art :]
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...




Ah also ist das schon ein ``fertiger'' Pc    also neues gehäuse und schon zusammengebaut ?


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2009)

Auf jedenfall

Die CPU sag ich jetzt einfach mal so aus Erfahrungswerten heraus ca. 3-4 Jahre. Grafikkarte ca. 2 Jahre. Meiner Meinung nach würde es aber Sinn machen, eine GTX275 zu kaufen, die wie gesagt 100 Euro billiger ist und nur wenige % langsammer, als eine GTX285. Die gesparten 100 Euro eher dahingehend investieren, daß du sagst, du rüstest früher eine Grafikkarte nach. Wobei natürlich angemerkt sei, daß du auch mit einer GTX275 die nächsten zwei Jahre deine Freude dran haben wirst, es sind wie gesagt nur marginale Unterschiede.

Edit: Der ist fertig, ja.

Ob dir das Gehäuse zusagt, musst du halt selbst entscheiden. Das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Davip (11. April 2009)

Ja ist es. Und eine gute Konfig. Vielleicht aber eine 4890er, zum Sparen.

Edit:

Ich hab noch nie ein NZXT Gehäuse vor mir gehabt, aber ich kann dieses von Coolermaster empfehlen (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a317100.html). Bis auf den Festplatteneinbau geht alles super schnell und die Blechstärke ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (11. April 2009)

http://www.alternate.de/html/abwrack.html?baseId=313659
Der wäre für dich auch intresannt. Mit dem 100 Euro Gutschein kannst du dir noch einen neue Maus/Tastatur etc .kaufen. Für den Preis ist der Pc ungeschlagen.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. April 2009)

Hm, dann doch lieber Antec oder vllt sogar LianLi. Wobei nen Antec 300 auch reichen würde

edit: oder natürlich den von Würstchen. Über den wurde ja gestern oder vorgestern schon diskutiert und für "sehr gut" empfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Die Abwrackprämie gibts anscheiennd lt. Text nur bei Direktshopverkäufen.
Und man muss seinen/ einen alten PC opfern.
Ansonsten finde ich den PC so was ich gesehen habe (überflogen) auch sehr interessant.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Naja, LianLi sind sackteuer und bei ähnlichen Preisen wie Antec&Co ist die Kühlung nicht annähernd so gut.

Ansonsten wie hier schon des öfteren erwähnt wurde die Zusammenstellung von painschkes, damit hat man für die nächsten Jahre ausgesorgt. Das ist dann ein fertiger PC, der zusammengebaut zu dir nach Hause kommt. Lediglich dein Betriebssystem müsstest du noch installieren und dann kanns losgehen.

Dass bei deinem PC keine DVD dabei war macht nix, du kannst dir von einem Bekannten eine ausleihen und deinen Code verwenden, das geht auch. Außerdem würde ich jetzt kein Vista mehr kaufen, Win7 steht schon beinahe in den Startlöchern.
Du kannst dir auch einfach selbst eine DVD brennen, die passende .iso-Datei sollte irgendwo auf deinem Rechner liegen.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Naja, LianLi sind sackteuer und bei ähnlichen Preisen wie Antec&Co ist die Kühlung nicht annähernd so gut.



Deswegen sagte ich ja, lieber nen Antec 300 oder vllt noch 900. Preis/Leistungsmäßig is Antec da erste Wahl. LianLi is im oberen Preissegment halt spitze. Aber kann im Low bzw Middlebudget net mithalten.


----------



## Davip (11. April 2009)

Das Antec Three Hundred hat selbst auf kleinster Drehzahl bei der Lüftersteuerung immernoch eine ganz ordentliche Lautstärke. ;(
Außerdem hat es im Gegensatz zum Centurion keine Gummientkopplung bei den Festplatten.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Das stimmt, das ThreeHundred nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, die großen Brüder NineHundred und besonders TwelveHundred sind aber allererste Sahne!

Und die Qualität von LianLi ist sicherlich top, für das was man geboten bekommt, finde ich aber die Preise zu hoch. Im Bereich 80-130€ dominiert das Antec NineHundred, im Bereich 150-200€ das Antec TwelveHundred.


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

Also das von painschkes fand ich schon sehr gut ( habs mir mal näher angeschaut ) 



und 1000 euro is jetzt auch nich die welt ... 

Aber was is win 7 ?  

Das neue vista ? 

Is vista nich erst rausgkeommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?



Edit : Der pc dürfte ja nich so laut sein oder ? 

         mein pc is so laut dass er fast drauzen die Bauarbeiter übertönt


----------



## painschkes (11. April 2009)

_Gehäuse kannst du wie gesagt selbst aussuchen , aber NZXT ist recht leise..

Windows 7 wird aufjeden Fall besser als Vista , obwohl Vista auch gut ist :]_


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gehäuse kannst du wie gesagt selbst aussuchen , aber NZXT ist recht leise..
> 
> Windows 7 wird aufjeden Fall besser als Vista , obwohl Vista auch gut ist :]_



Verbraucht das noch mehr speicher ?


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Win7 Beta läuft stabiler als VISTA mit SP1 läuft.
Zu mindestens habe ich diesen Eindruck bei den Tests die ich machte.
Aber ansonsten hatte ich die gleichen Probleme wie unter VISTA.
Aber vielleicht ist einfach der Brenner zu alt, kann auch sein.
Aber ich werde den erstmals nicht austauschen, erst auf Win7 Final warten, dann kaufen und mal sehen.
Wenns nicht geht kommt ein neuer Brenner her.
Optisch macht und von der Bedienung macht 7 eine bessere Figur als VISTA.

Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gehäuse kannst du wie gesagt selbst aussuchen , aber NZXT ist recht leise..
> 
> Windows 7 wird aufjeden Fall besser als Vista , obwohl Vista auch gut ist :]_






Und bei dem pc den du ''zusammengebaut'' hast ,  wie viel MB und arbeitsspeicher hat der dann ? bin ihrgentwie zu doof dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Verbraucht das noch mehr speicher ?


Nein, anscheinend soll Win7 allgemein weniger Ram verbrauchen als Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ist aber auch keine Kunst fast 2 GB Auslastung auf dem Desktop zu schlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Win7 kommt aber erst Anfang 2010 raus : /



Haggelo schrieb:


> Und bei dem pc den du ''zusammengebaut'' hast , wie viel MB und arbeitsspeicher hat der dann ? bin ihrgentwie zu doof dafür rolleyes.gif



In dem Pc den Pain vorschlagen hat sind 4GB DDR2 drin (4096MB-KIT Corsair Dominator P8500, CL5), mehr als 4 GB Ram macht zurzeit kaum Sinn


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein, anscheinend soll Win7 allgemein weniger Ram verbrauchen als Vista
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




2010 o.O



Und wie viel Festplattenspeicher oder wie das heißt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (11. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Win7 Beta läuft stabiler als VISTA mit SP1 läuft.
> Zu mindestens habe ich diesen Eindruck bei den Tests die ich machte.
> Aber ansonsten hatte ich die gleichen Probleme wie unter VISTA.
> Aber vielleicht ist einfach der Brenner zu alt, kann auch sein.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, was du falsch machst, aber bei mir ist Vista stabil.


----------



## Klos1 (11. April 2009)

Ein NZXT-Gehäuse habe ich im Moment auch bei mir daheim stehen. Um genau zu sein, daß hier: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a353558.html
Bin damit vollkommen zufrieden. Die Lüfter sind super leise, der Einbau geht gut von der Hand. Lediglich vom Platz her dürfte es nicht viel enger sein. Eine GTX260 passt gerade noch so rein.

Zur Frage bezüglich Lautstärke: Wie laut ein PC ist, hängt immer von mehreren Faktoren ab:

- CPU-Lüfter
- Netzteil
- Grafikkarte
- Gehäuselüfter

Bei der Zusammenstellung von Painschkes wäre der CPU-Lüfter schon mal sehr leise. Eine GTX285 soll angeblich auch nicht laut sein. Meine GTX260 empfinde ich z.b. als sehr leise. Sie ist kaum hörbar. Wie die Gehäuselüfter bei dem NZXT sind, welches dort gewählt wurde, weiß ich leider nicht. Da müsste man mal nach einem Test googlen. Bei meinem NZTX gibt es wie gesagt nichts zu beanstanden. Einen leiseren Betrieb würde man bestenfalls noch mit einer Wasserkühlung hinbekommen.

Als Grafikkarte würde ich diese hier nehmen:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...73&agid=554

Alles darüber ist meiner Meinung nach sein Geld nicht wert. Alternativ könnte man eine ATI4890 verbauen. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Nvidia, da die meiner Erfahrung nach einfach pflegeleichter sind. Aber hier soll sich jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden. 

@Alternate-Pc: stand da nicht, daß es für die Prämie ausreichend ist, irgendetwas wie eine CD oder so zu entwerten? Ich meine nicht, daß man da seinen alten PC opfern muss.


----------



## Wagga (11. April 2009)

Auf dem Desktop habe ich das Problem das der Brenner nicht erkannt wird.
Vielleicht ist es einbildung, aber ich finde allein der Start von Win7 ist schneller.
Aber vielleicht täusche ich mich auch.
auf dem Notebook läuft auch VISTA da gibt´s keine Probleme.
Trotzdem finde ich Win7 besser als VISTA.


----------



## Asoriel (11. April 2009)

Win7 wird wahrscheinlich schneller starten, weil es noch nicht zugemüllt ist. Ich hatte aber auch den Eindruck.


@Klos: Auch Spulen können fiepen und zur Geräuschkulisse beitragen. Außerdem ist eine meiner Platten deutlich hörbar. Wenn die VelociRaptor anläuft und richtig arbeitet hört man sie deutlich, trotz Entkopplung. Da ist die Spinpoint F1 (1T deutlich leiser!

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich kein Silent-System habe und brauche, zumindest nicht am Gaming-PC wo eh ein Headset verwendet wird. Wenn die Grafikkarte aufdreht ist mit Stille eh Schluss, aber das kann man (meiner Meinung nach) bei einem System was gut und gerne an die 600W verbrät auch nicht erwarten. 
Beim Arbeits-PC muss es aber still sein, da kann ich es nicht brauchen, wenn man sich konzentrieren soll und das Ding rattert und röhrt munter vor sich hin. Die dort verbaute Grafikkarte kann bei dementsprechenden CAD-Dateien auch ganz schön loslegen.


----------



## Davip (12. April 2009)

Krass! 600W! Du armer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (12. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Krass! 600W! Du armer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WAT???


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2009)

Ne fiepende Spule hatte ich noch nie. Bei den neuen Geforce-Karte soll es angeblich auftreten können. Die ginge bei mir aber dann sofort wieder zurück.
Und Festplatten, naja: Man hört sie halt laden, aber das tut sie ja nicht dauerhaft. Ansonsten möchte ich von einer Festplatte allerdings nichts hören, sonst ginge sie auch zurück.

Ist die Raptor eine schnelldrehende?


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

Die Raptor hat 10.000rpm
Die ist schon schnell, und das wird dann halt mal laut^^

@Sebi: 600W sind schon krass...


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2009)

Gut, dannn weiß ich schon mal, was ich mir nicht kaufen werde...mal davon abgesehen, daß mit die 10000er eh zu teuer sind. Für ne Festplatte hätte ich jetzt nicht wirklich Bock, viel Geld auszugeben.


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Gut, dannn weiß ich schon mal, was ich mir nicht kaufen werde...mal davon abgesehen, daß mit die 10000er eh zu teuer sind. Für ne Festplatte hätte ich jetzt nicht wirklich Bock, viel Geld auszugeben.


Naja, wenn ichs Geld hätte würd ich mir ne ordentlich große SSD holen. Aber ne 10krpm-Platte...nie


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer die 7,2ker und bin damit eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden.
Hatte nie ihrgendwelche Probleme beim Laden von Daten, Kopieren oder so.
Ok bei größeren Daten muss man etwas warten, aber das müsste man bei einer 10k auch denke ich.

samsung habe ich nun 2 drin insgesamt 1,5 TB (Herstellerangabe) Effektiv: 1395.
Boar, schon heftig was dieser Umrechnungsbetrug frisst.


----------



## Asoriel (12. April 2009)

naja, die 10.000rpm-Platte hab ich wegen großen CAD-Dateien, die laden einfach viel schneller. Die hab ich mir aber privat gekauft.

Und die 600W Verbrauch treten auch nur unter absoluter Volllast auf und wurden hinter der Steckerleiste gemessen, also inkl. Monitore und sonstigem Zeug.


----------



## Haggelo (12. April 2009)

Ich versteh kein Wort   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ich versteh kein Wort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finds relativ einfach...

naja, aber Asoriel ich kann dir die CAD-Problematik absolut nachfühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (12. April 2009)

Mein ''alter pc '' is ja zurzeit sehr sehr sehr laut 

habe die logitech g15 oder wie die heißt ... und da steht das meine CPU immer auf 80-99% is wenn ich WoW spiele ( an belebten orten ) und ram ist auch sehr hoch 


kanns daran liegen ?


----------



## Asoriel (12. April 2009)

Ja, die Tastatur heißt G15

Und daran kann es liegen. Mehr Last=Mehr Hitze=schnellere Lüfterdrehzahl. Du könntest aber mal deinen CPU-Kühler entstauben, dann sollte es auch ein wenig leiser werden.


----------



## pampam (12. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ja, die Tastatur heißt G15
> 
> Und daran kann es liegen. Mehr Last=Mehr Hitze=schnellere Lüfterdrehzahl. Du könntest aber mal deinen CPU-Kühler entstauben, dann sollte es auch ein wenig leiser werden.



Das mit "ein wenig" ist relativ: Bei einem Freund war der PC sehr laut und er ist dann auch mal abgestützt. Ich habe ihm gesagt, er soll einfach mal den PC aufmachen und den Staub entfernen, was er aber nie wollte, weil er angst hatte, das der PC noch auseinander fällt. Als er dann nichtmal mehr ins Windows gekommen ist, hat er es doch mal versucht und es war eine mehrere cm dicke Staubschickt auf dem Gehäuseboden.
Jetzt ist der PC schon fast unhörbar geworden^^


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Ok, für große Daten wie CAD-Dateien ist das verständlich.
Im Privatbereich braucht man aber i.d.R. eine 10ker eigentlich nicht.

Außer man macht nun massive CADgrafiken, extremst Videoschnitt oder Bildbearbeitung.

Ich habe mal ne kurze Zeit mit AutoCAD2000 in einem Praktikum gearbeitet, aber das waren 2D-Zeichnungen.
Da brauchte man keine besonders gute Hardware.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Ok, für große Daten wie CAD-Dateien ist das verständlich.
> Im Privatbereich braucht man aber i.d.R. eine 10ker eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Außer man macht nun massive CADgrafiken, extremst Videoschnitt oder Bildbearbeitung.
> ...



2D ist kein Problem...aber lass dir mal von CAD ne komplette Laboreinrichtung von Merck in 3D anzeigen. Mit allen Rohren, Kabeln, Anschlüssen, statisch relevanten Wänden und Säulen, Anlagen, Maschienen etc....da kommt selbst der beste PC massivst ins schwitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (12. April 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Das mit "ein wenig" ist relativ: Bei einem Freund war der PC sehr laut und er ist dann auch mal abgestützt. Ich habe ihm gesagt, er soll einfach mal den PC aufmachen und den Staub entfernen, was er aber nie wollte, weil er angst hatte, das der PC noch auseinander fällt. Als er dann nichtmal mehr ins Windows gekommen ist, hat er es doch mal versucht und es war eine mehrere cm dicke Staubschickt auf dem Gehäuseboden.
> Jetzt ist der PC schon fast unhörbar geworden^^



GENAU das habe ich auch ! 

habe  gestern mit wattestäbchen recht viel aus dem lüfter geholt ( is ja das teil im Pc ) 

.... aber habe wie es aussieht nicht genug ... er is immernoch laut ... 

hat wer ein paar tipps was ich noch machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Edit : Hat mal ein freund von mir sauber gemacht und danach war er ganz leise
        .... weiß halt auch nich womit ich da reingehen kann/soll  und was ich genau sauber machen soll ...


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

Naja, wenn der Lüfter unter Last aufdreht und Staub enfernen nicht geholfen hat bleiben dir noch ein paar andere Möglichkeiten:

- besseren/leiseren Kühler besorgen (zB Zalman)
- CPU runtertakten (eher suboptimal)
- auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen


----------



## Haggelo (12. April 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Naja, wenn der Lüfter unter Last aufdreht und Staub enfernen nicht geholfen hat bleiben dir noch ein paar andere Möglichkeiten:
> 
> - besseren/leiseren Kühler besorgen (zB Zalman)
> - CPU runtertakten (eher suboptimal)
> - auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen



Ich habe es vl. nich richtig sauber gemacht ... oder vl. auch das falsche ... und vl. nicht mit dem richtigen 'werkzeug' gemacht.

War ja schonma ganz sauber und da war er leise


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2009)

Ausbauen und mit Druckluft reinigen, hat sich da bewährt. Da gibt es extra Dosen dafür zu kaufen. Was natürlich auch noch eine Maßnahme wäre, nachdem der Kühler vollständig entfernt wurde, die CPU mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste zu versehen. Das sollte dann auf jedenfall gemacht werden. Nicht einfach nur wieder draufbauen. Das gleiche kann man analog mit allen anderen Gehäuselüftern machen, falls vorhanden.


----------



## Davip (12. April 2009)

Der gute alte, in jedem Haushalt vorhandene, Staubsauger funktioniert auch im Computer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2009)

Jo, aber der saugt und bläst nicht. Sonst wäre es ja ein Staubblaser und somit Totfeind Nummer 1 einer jeden Hausfrau, wohingegen der Staubsauger den besten Freund einer Hausfrau verkörpert.

Ne...Spaß bei Seite. Je nach Komplexität des Kühlkonstrukts, daß es zu reinigen gilt, ist ein Ausbau und das Behandeln mit Druckluft schon ne ganze Ecke effektiver. Als Beispiel sei hier stellvertretend eine Grafikkarte genannt, bei der alles ziemlich verbaut ist und du mit einem Sauger lediglich etwas am Lüfter nuckeln könntest. Wenn man hingegen mit Druckluft voll in die Ritzen leuchtet, dann kommt da schon oftmals so einiges heraus.

Gut, man könnte die Karte alternativ zerlegen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist für die Reinigung Druckluft erste Wahl. So eine Dose gehört einfach in jeden gut sortierten Haushalt, meiner Meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Kennt jemand ne günstige Bezugsquelle von den Druckluftdosen.
Wäre auch besser als mit einem kleinen Pinsel das Zeugs herauszuholen.


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2009)

Naja, wenn du in der Stadt wohnst, dann holst du sie dir halt von Saturn, Mediamarkt, Conrad oder sonst wo. Im Internet bestellen lohnt sich halt nur, wenn du gleich ein paar mehr nimmst.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a128577.html

Eine Dose reicht für einmal alles komplett reinigen. Ich mache das einmal im Jahr, von daher würde sich jetzt ein dicker Vorrat auch nicht rentieren.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Ok, evtl. komme ich am Freitag zu Saturn oder MediaMarkt also in die nächste größere Stadt.
Ich werde mir dann mal ein Döschen holen.


----------



## Wagga (12. April 2009)

Habe sonst immer mit dem Sauger und einen Pinsel gereinigt,
aber die Tastatur wäre mal fällig sowie die Notebooktastatur.
Der PC wurde erst vor 2 Monaten komplett ausgesaugt. Das reicht noch bis nächstes Frühjahr.
Danke @ Klos für den Link.
Gruß, Wagga


----------



## Haggelo (12. April 2009)

Am Pc rummschrauben mach ich mal besser nich , weil ich kp habe was ich da machen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bekomme ja schon einen anfall wenn ich leicht ein kabel berührt habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so ein spray werde ich mir nochmal holen ( hatte mal so eins is aber leer ) 
hatte zwar nich so das gefühl als würde das viel bringen ... war aber auch nur so ein billigteil


habt ihr aber tipps was man so an haushaltsgeräten erstmal ( bis Dienstag -.-) benutzen kann ?

staubsauger !?
hört sich doch etwas sehr gefährlich an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann ich da einfach so mit einem pinsel rein ? und muss ich da besonders vorsichtig sein ?


Edit : Den pc hol ich mir spätestens bis sommer 2009 , weil der pc ja jetzt eig noch geht ... ( werd ihn aber wohl schon früher holen , weil mein pc mich sicher noch diesen monat so zur weizglut bringen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Davip (13. April 2009)

Wenn ich dich mal an ein besseres Forum für Hardware, in Sachen WOW ist Buffed natürlich das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weiterleiten darf ...

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=512347

Geh dort mal hin, sag was du kaufen möchtest und dann kannst sogar einen aus der Liste ganz nett fragen, ob er dir für einen Restaurantbesuch oder so deinen Compi zusammen baut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wohne leider etwas weit weg (bestimmt 600km).


----------



## Asoriel (13. April 2009)

willst du damit andeuten, unser geliebtes PC-Technik Forum wäre nicht tauglich? (ich wink dir gerade mit der Faust!)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben hier auch Leute, die sich gut auskennen, hardwareluxx hat davon eben ne Ecke mehr, trotzdem bekommt man auch hier sehr guten Rat.

Wagga wenn ich die Tastatur reinige wird sie immer komplett auseinander gebaut, anders hat das keinen Sinn.


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2009)

Und was sollen die da besser machen. Haben die geheime Händler, die Hardware verkaufen, von der wir hier nichts wissen?


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> willst du damit andeuten, unser geliebtes PC-Technik Forum wäre nicht tauglich? (ich wink dir gerade mit der Faust!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ihr vergesst aber, dass Davip vermutlich aus dem Hardwareluxx-Forum ist. Und da er dort vermutlich unfehlbar gehandelt wird, ist es für ihn vermutlich Gotteslästerung, wenn er bei seinen Meckereien hier Gegenwind bekommt. Da ist sein Wort vermutlich Gesetz, und wenn er hier etwas gegenteiliges hört...ist das bestimmt hart :>


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2009)

Wie dem auch sei, es ist halt Nonsense

Mal davon abgesehen, daß man keinen großartigen Plan haben muss, um sich passende Hardware zusammenzustellen, ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist alles nur noch eine Glaubensfrage.

Ob ich jetzt eine ATI4890 oder eine Geforce GTX275 verbaue, ist Glaubensfrage. Ein Mainboard, daß kann ich nach technischen Features beurteilen, der Rest ist Glaubensfrage. Das hat nichts mit Ahnung zu tun, ob ich jetzt ein Asus mit P45-Chipssatz empfehle, oder ein Gigabyte. Der eine hat mit ersteren bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, der andere mit letzerem. 

Ich kann also Komponenten nach technischen Features beurteilen und nach diversen Tests. Und mehr geht nicht, wenn ich nicht zufällig aus der Halbleiterbranche komme und direkt an deren Entwicklung mitwirke.

Wer weiß schon wirklich, worauf es bei einem Mainboard ankommt, um wirklich bestmögliche Performance zu erreichen. Wer weiß, was bei der Entwicklung von Prozessoren zu berücksichtigen ist? Richtig! Die Entwickler selbst und sogar die sehen immer nur ein Teilspektrum des ganzen. Da gibt es Fachmänner für jeden kleinen Scheiß. 

Du kannst also Hardware als normaler User nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad optimieren. Und dieser Spielraum ist relativ schnell ausgeschöft. Wirklich Ahnung braucht man da nicht. Jeder, der sich ein bisschen für die Materie interessiert, bekommt das ohne Probleme hin. Und mehr geht da ganz einfach nicht.

Wäre jetzt was anderes, wenn ich mich für Programmierung interessiere, oder für Netzwerktechnik. Oder vielleicht auch für komplexe Schaltungen.
Dann kommen wir in Regionen, wo man wirklich Ahnung auf einem bestimmten Gebiet braucht. Und dann gibt es auch für jedes Themengebiet Foren, die gut dafür geeignet sind.

An der Zusammenstellung von Painschkes kann man nichts verbessern. Ich kann hier und da was austauschen, um Geld zu sparen, oder mich vielleicht darauf berufen, daß ich von einer Alternativ-Komponente einen besseren Test gelesen habe. Wobei die Tests auch nicht immer das gleiche Ergebnis liefern.
Und mehr ist da nun mal nicht. Aber wenn da jetzt jemand daher kommt und sagt: "Das Ding sei nicht optimal zusammengestellt, nimm mal lieber dies und jenes", dann ist das niemand mit mehr Ahnung, sondern ein Dummschwätzer.

Und auf persönliche Erfahrungen braucht man wie gesagt nicht groß bauen. Denn da labert jeder was anderes, egal welches Forum und egal, um was genau es da nun eigentlich geht.

Man könnte jetzt vielleicht darüber disskutieren, ob das Ding von Painschkes etwas überdimensioniert ist und vielleicht nicht weniger reichen würde. Aber das ufert auch nur in Ratespielchen aus. Vielleicht kommt in einem halben Jahr ein Spiel, was der TE gerne spielen möchte, welches aber tierisch hohe Anforderungen stellt, und dann ist er froh, daß er damals ein bisschen mehr genommen hat. Wer weiß das schon?


----------



## Davip (13. April 2009)

Oh Leute ...
Einige von euch müssen ja auch die Weisheit paniert mit Unfehlbarkeit in Wagenladungen gefressen haben. Das war nach meinem Kenntnisstand eigentlich nur mir erlaubt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ihm nur das Forum empfohlen, da er sagte, er könne den Computer nicht selber zusammenbauen (Anfall bei Kabelkontakt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und es in jenem Forum mehrere Leute im Raum Mainz gibt, die auf der Helferliste stehen.

Damit stelle ich nicht eure zweifelhafte Kompetenz in Frage oder kritisiere eure Zusammenstellungen. Bitte einfach genau lesen, ich empfehle ihm nur sich vielleicht da mit einem Zusammenbauer bekannt zu machen.

Ich finde es komisch, wie man auf einen Beitrag, der viel netter war als dieser, noch so allergisch reagieren kann. Damit sowas nicht lächerlich rüberkommt, sollte man das schon irgendwie an der Gegenseite festmachern können.


----------



## Falathrim (14. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich mal *an ein besseres Forum für Hardware*, in Sachen WOW ist Buffed natürlich das beste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ums mal ein wenig hervorzuheben...

Natürlich war darin keine Kritik an unseren Beiträgen versteckt, und natürlich tust du seitdem du hier aufgetaucht bist nichts anderes, als mit deiner zweifelhaften Kompetenz die unsere in Frage zu stellen...

Man hätte es anders formulieren können, z.B.:

Ansonsten gäbe es auch noch die Möglichkeit, das auf einem anderen Wege zu machen, HIER findest du eine Liste von Menschen, u.a. auch im Raum Mainz, die dir gerne beim Zusammenbau helfen.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Ich kann da nichts böses finden. Dass Hardwareluxx ein besseres Forum für Hardwaresachen ist, wird hier bestimmt keiner bestreiten. Man sollte nicht immer versuchen, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, denn dort steht bekanntlich nichts.


----------



## Wagga (14. April 2009)

Ich finde das alle aktiven hier im technikbereich ihre Arbeit ehrenamtlich und sehr gut machen.
Ich finde es auch gut das buffed es anbietet, man kann doch nicht verlangen das man sich nun in jedem Board was man sieht sich anmeldet.
Da hätte ich schon 100 Accounts.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Haggelo (14. April 2009)

War heute im mediamarkt und hab mir so eine sprühdose geholt ...
mir wurde davon aber abgeraten , weil da angeblich flüssigkeit rauskommt und das dann im pc einen kurzschluss gibt !?

Kann ich den pc auch mit nem normalen dünnen pinsel sauber machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Im laufenden Betrieb solltest du das natürlich nicht machen, aber die Kondensationsflüssigkeit, die dabei entstehen kann, ist nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg. Also reinigen und ein paar Minuten warten, dann wieder anmachen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (14. April 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> War heute im mediamarkt und hab mir so eine sprühdose geholt ...
> mir wurde davon aber abgeraten , weil da angeblich flüssigkeit rauskommt und das dann im pc einen kurzschluss gibt !?
> 
> Kann ich den pc auch mit nem normalen dünnen pinsel sauber machen
> ...


Da dürfte eigentlich keine Flüssigkeit rauskommen. Du kannst natürlich auch mit nem Pinsel sauber machen aber das ist nicht so effektive wie mit Druckluft.


----------



## Klos1 (14. April 2009)

Da können natürlich ganz feine Tröpfchen herauskommen. Aber man muss es ja nicht gleich wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Leichte Tröpfchenbildung hast du halt vor allem gegen Ende, wenn die Dose leer wird. Deswegen bietet es sich auch an, zuerst die Graka oder was auch immer zu machen und gegen Ende dann z.b. den Kühler der CPU.

Aber etwas vorsichtig wäre ich da schon. Wie gesagt, nicht gleich wieder in Betrieb nehmen und dann passt das auch. Mach das schon seit Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme.
Und ein Pinsel ist natürlich kein Problem. Ist halt die Frage, was du reinigen musst. Es gibt auch Teile, wo man mit nem Pinsel halt nicht unbedingt hinkommt.


----------



## Davip (14. April 2009)

Vielleicht wäre der Staubsauger von Loriot noch eine gute Idee, denn schließlich sagt die Werbung:
"Es saugt und bläst der Heinzelmann, wo Mutti sonst nur saugen kann."


----------



## Haggelo (15. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Da können natürlich ganz feine Tröpfchen herauskommen. Aber man muss es ja nicht gleich wieder in Betrieb nehmen. Leichte Tröpfchenbildung hast du halt vor allem gegen Ende, wenn die Dose leer wird. Deswegen bietet es sich auch an, zuerst die Graka oder was auch immer zu machen und gegen Ende dann z.b. den Kühler der CPU.
> 
> Aber etwas vorsichtig wäre ich da schon. Wie gesagt, nicht gleich wieder in Betrieb nehmen und dann passt das auch. Mach das schon seit Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme.
> Und ein Pinsel ist natürlich kein Problem. Ist halt die Frage, was du reinigen musst. Es gibt auch Teile, wo man mit nem Pinsel halt nicht unbedingt hinkommt.



Wo finde ich denn die grafikkarte oder wie sieht die ungefähr aus ...? 

hab nur so einen kleinen lüfter ( wird wohl die cpu sein ) und einen etwas größeren ( lüfter denke ich ) und nochmal 2 doppelt so große am gehäuse


----------



## Falathrim (15. April 2009)

Der dicke Lüfter müsste der CPU-Kühler sein. Irgendwo müsste Teil stecken, das so seitlich drinhängt. Da wo du deinen Bildschirm anstöpselst, dahinter ist die Grafikkarte ;D


----------



## Wagga (15. April 2009)

Die Graka ist das rote große längliche Ding (ATI).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier siehste auch schön den Lüfter und die 2 DVI-Anschlüsse.
Die sieht immer noch geil aus, das Design finde ich 1A.
Müsste man eigentlich mit einer Lampe oder KaltLED in Szene setzen *g*.
Wenn die in Rente ist (4850) dann kommt sie an die Wand *g* :-)


----------



## Davip (15. April 2009)

Keine Bilder direkt einbinden! Die zahlen für den Traffic, den du hier verursachst. Also machs als Link.


----------



## LoLTroll (15. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Keine Bilder direkt einbinden! Die zahlen für den Traffic, den du hier verursachst. Also machs als Link.



bei den 100mio. Signturen usw. machen die paar KB auch nichts mehr aus...besonders im eher durchschnittlich besuchten Technik-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. April 2009)

_Lass ihn einfach machen Trolli.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davip (15. April 2009)

Ihr habt es nicht verstanden. Er verursacht den Traffic nicht bei Buffed, sondern bei geeks3d.
Dabei gehts mir auch mehr ums Prinzip. Er wird keine großen Kosten verursachen, wenn hier 100 Leute das sehen. Aber man muss es auch einmal lernen.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

kannst du nur rumstänkern??? i verlink auch bildchen und wenn das die jeweilige seite net will gibt es diverse möglichkeiten dies zu unterbinden also 

tief einatmen und ganz ruhig brauner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. April 2009)

Und ich versteh nicht, warum du die kleine Gruppe von Hardwarefritzen angreifst und nicht die Leute im Forenspiele-Bereich die sich mit Bildern battlen. Außerdem: Wenn Buffed das nicht wollte, würden sie es unterbinden.


----------



## Davip (15. April 2009)

Es ist einfach falsch, den Traffic zu "stehlen" von anderen. Da gehts nicht um Angriffe.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

Davip schrieb:


> Es ist einfach falsch, den Traffic zu "stehlen" von anderen. Da gehts nicht um Angriffe.



dann manchs net udn wie gesagt wenn die leutz dat net wollen gibt es imme rnoch mittewl und wege dies zu unterbinden ...net umsonst gibt es "this pic is stolen" bilder nach dem posten eines bilds

also net rumstänkern udn ruhe geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is ja schlimm manchmal


----------



## Haggelo (15. April 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Die Graka ist das rote große längliche Ding (ATI).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm ok mein grafikkartenlüfter ist sehr sehr sehr sehr viel kleiner ...

naja hoffe das der pc jetzt noch ca. 2-3 wochen aushällt dann bestell ich den neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu dem anderen thema( hab nicht genau mitbekommen um was es geht ...) :  Gibt so viele mit signaturen ... oder z.b. threads wie  Bilderschlacht in dem jetzt schon 171 seiten voll mit bildern sind ...


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

Eben. Aber mit Davip müssen wir uns wohl leider abfinden. Freunde wird er hier eh keine mehr finden, aber wenigstens könnte er uns mit seinem ach so klugen Mist in Ruhe lassen.

Naja, oftmals kommen Trolle vorbei, nach ein paar Wochen sind sie wieder weg.

Haggelo dein Lüfter muss nicht so aussehen, es gibt da ganz verschiedene Varianten.

Es gibt zB die HIS IceQ4+ welche recht groß sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aber auch Karten mit sehr viel kleineren Lüftern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hängt ganz von der Leistung der Karte ab. So grob gilt: Mehr Leistung => Mehr Strombedarf => Mehr Hitze => größerer Kühler nötig.





oh...jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich 2 Bilder verlinkt und den armen Leuten ihren Traffic gestohlen...wie furchtbar!


edit: Ach ja, die Grafikkarte kann so ziemlich jede Farbe haben, egal ob rot, schwarz, blau, grün oder sonst irgendwas. Da verbauen viele Hersteller individuelle Farben. Bei Bedarf poste ich dir gerne Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (16. April 2009)

Frage an Painschkes ... 

Hab nich gelesen das der Warenkorb nur 3 tage hällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


könntest du mir den noch einmal zusammenstellen dann druck ich es sofort aus , oder ist das zu viel arbeit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (16. April 2009)

Oder hatte das noch jmd. im kopf ?


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

wieviel hat der noch gleich gekostet?


----------



## painschkes (16. April 2009)

_Jo genau , wieviel wolltest du nochmal ausgeben? Dann find ich den auch wieder :]_


----------



## Haggelo (17. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo genau , wieviel wolltest du nochmal ausgeben? Dann find ich den auch wieder :]_


1000-2000  waren aber meine ich 1090 oder so


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Hm , hab ihn leider nicht abgespeichert - aber hier was neues für den Preis :]

 Klick mich! 


Natürlich kannst du Gehäuse usw abändern , ist nur ein Beispiel :]


Anstatt dem Mugen2 ist der Dark Knight drin weil er lieferbar ist und der andere nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davip (17. April 2009)

Mit http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a395752.html "Thor's Hammer" erkaufst du dir noch Gotttes Wohlwollen beim OC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm , hab ihn leider nicht abgespeichert - aber hier was neues für den Preis :]
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...


Erstmal danke

Und dass ist ein top pc ,der die nächsten jahre aktuell ist ?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_Aufjeden Fall , Gehäuse kannst du natürlich auch ändern - ist ja nur ein Beispiel :]

2 Schicke Fesplatten sind drin , Platz sollte dir also auch nicht ausgehen :]_


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Definitiv, bis 2011 wird der locker halten würde ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. April 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Aufjeden Fall , Gehäuse kannst du natürlich auch ändern - ist ja nur ein Beispiel :]
> 
> 2 Schicke Fesplatten sind drin , Platz sollte dir also auch nicht ausgehen :]_



Ich finde das nie xD

Wie viel  Festplattenspeicher hat das denn dann insgesamt mit 2 ?

und wie viel arbeitsspeicher ? 4gb ?


----------



## painschkes (17. April 2009)

_4GB RAM , jup :]

2x640GB Platten , also sozusagen (stimmt ja nie ganz) : 1280GB_


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Jepp, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, und 2x eine WD Caviar Green 640GB als Festplatte, also insgesammt 1,28 TB - das kriegst so schnell nicht voll ^^


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jepp, 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher, und 2x eine WD Caviar Green 640GB als Festplatte, also insgesammt 1,28 TB - *das kriegst so schnell nicht voll* ^^


dem kann i ja mal überhaupt net zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I krieg die 1,28 TB ganz voll zu kriegen ...glaubt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das geht ganz schnell


----------



## EspCap (17. April 2009)

Also ich krieg nichtmal meine 500 GB voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was machst du denn, massenhaft HD-Filme speichern?^^


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

mit großen CAD-Dateien ist die Platte schneller voll als einem lieb ist. Aber 1,2 TB bekomm ich mit privaten Daten nicht voll, nichtmal 1TB.


----------



## Dracun (17. April 2009)

nöö jede menge mp3, games, dvd movies etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine 500 GB waren ganz schnell voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also weiß i 1,28 TB kommen schnell voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (17. April 2009)

Haben nich auch schlechte laptops 4 gb arbeitsspeicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Asoriel (17. April 2009)

Was willst du damit sagen? 4GB Ram ist im Moment einfach Standart. Weniger ist zT knapp, mehr ist absolut sinnlos für den Normalanwender. Außer Core i7 6GB Ram zwecks Tri-Channel, für dich aber nicht relevant.

Bei 4GB Ram kannst du den Browser offen haben, Musik hören, in irgendwelchen Chatprogrammen hängen und gleichzeitig spielen und der Speicher wird nicht knapp.

Keine Bange, das hat schon seine Richtigkeit. 4GB Ram sind absolut okay und selbst in High-End PCs ist meist nicht mehr verbaut, weil es schlichtweg aktuell nichts bringt.


----------

